# Flat pedal shoes for long pedaling days.



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I am looking to get my first set of dedicated flat pedal shoes, and I want something with a sole stiff enough for long xc rides, and even for use on my road/gravel bike.

I've been mostly clip-less for the past 25 years, but I started going with flats about 5 years ago on my road/gravel bike, then on my fat bike (out of necessity to wear warm boots). Still running clipless on my AM rig, simply because I still feel more confident in them. But that could change with better flat shoes.

In any event, I've noticed that on longer pedaling days, stiffer soled shoes (like sturdy hiking shoes) work better than softer soled sneakers or trail runners. They give me less foot pain after a few hours. I get no pain like this in my stiff clipless shoes, so those are what I use for long pedaling days.

As i look at the various flat shoe options, I am getting a little confused. I assume I want stiffer soled shoes, but those are often described as being for DH/Enduro riding. For example, I would think from the sole stiffness that the Five Ten Impact Pro would fit the bill, but they seem to be considered too clunky and heavy for XC.

So, what would be a good stiff-soled shoe good for long pedaling days, and even Road/Gravel use?

FWIW, I have been using a set of Chromag Synth pedals.

Thanks.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Five Ten is probably the best shoe for flats. I use the Trailcross LT for pedally days. Light weight, very breathable (to the point of not being good for cold weather), stiff for pedaling and comfortable for walking or hike a bike. I’ve used mine from xc days to a day at the bike park and they are now my go-to trail riding shoe.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Freerider Pro's (not Impact Pro's) The sole is pretty stiff and the shoe is not bulky.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

"clunky" is relative.

What spd shoes do you run? Super lightweight Sidi type racers or AM type shoes?

My RC Livewire flats are lighter and a bit less clunky than my Five Ten Kestrel Lace SPD's. I have no problem wearing the Kestrel's for long rides as I've never worn racy SPD's for any reason.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I've ridden nearly every flat pedal shoe, Five Ten, Specialized, Teva, RC, etc... they are often clunky, the burliest ones hold water, the lightweight ones are soft like a slipper.

The RC Wildcat and the Hellion started off stiff, but softened after a season of use.
The Specialized 2FO Gen 1 worked great, medium stiffness sole, burned up two pairs in three seasons, but the Gen 2 are soft.
Five Tens fall apart, last pair were a set of Freerider Pros, returned three pairs before moving along. Other than the Freerider Pro, Five Ten shoes are super flexy or super bulky.

Current Fav: Northwave Clan, low volume, not too heavy, not too bulky, dries quickly, sole wear is okay so far, no delamination issues, mid sole stiffener is worthy. 

I only have a couple months riding them, so figure twenty plus rides of an hour to all day epics. My longest hike a bike was up Emigrant Pass, ~ 2.5hrs, went well, no blisters or pain. Sole is about as sticky as any other shoe.

I'll buy a second pair as a back up.

The blue is not too bad, kinda nice bit o' bling


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I have the Afton Keegan's, and use them on my MTB and my BMX. Stiff soles, but soft and comfy inside, especially around the ankles. Longest rides are usually around 4-5 hours. They run a little "hot" on the hottest days, but not any worse than the trail runners that I used to use. 

I have never ridden them in real wet conditions because that is what the trail runners are for...they are waterproof etc.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

kapusta said:


> So, what would be a good stiff-soled shoe good for long pedaling days, and even Road/Gravel use?
> 
> FWIW, I have been using a set of Chromag Synth pedals.
> 
> Thanks.


North Wave Clan and 5.10 Freerider Pros are both fairly stiff. I've done multiple 12hr days of gravel in the NW Clans and wouldn't hesitate to take the Freerider Pros out for that sort of ride. No issues with long 5hrs+ days of trail riding either.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

eatdrinkride said:


> "clunky" is relative.
> 
> What spd shoes do you run? Super lightweight Sidi type racers or AM type shoes?
> 
> My RC Livewire flats are lighter and a bit less clunky than my Five Ten Kestrel Lace SPD's. I have no problem wearing the Kestrel's for long rides as I've never worn racy SPD's for any reason.


I have a few pairs of clipless. 2 are I guess more "AM" the other are kinda XC, though not quite Sidi Racer. As much as I appreciate walking around in the AM shoes, I find the XC ones better performers better for long pedaling days.... and pretty much just prefer them overall, even when riding gnarly stuff.

As far as my "chunky" comment..... I tried on a pair of Impact Pros, and they are pretty big shoes. Bigger than any of my clip-less shoes, and even more than my hiking shoes. More like my heavier hiking boots. guess I am OK with that as long as they work well, but I would like to get some more info before committing to these, as I can still return them.

It is really hard for me to meaningfully try any shoes out before committing to them, as i need some orthotics in one that cost about $150 and permanently alters the shoe.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Best shoe I've found for pedaling efficiency and pedal feel is Five Ten's Freerider Pro.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

The Northwave Clan looks really promising, but I am a size 42-ish, and everyone in the US seems to be out of sizes 41, 42, and 43.

I’ll look into the free rider pro.


----------



## wishiwasbiking (Nov 10, 2019)

Another vote for 5.10 freerider pros, has the perfect blend of stiffness and grip.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I have got a pair of specialized 2fo’s and I am in the midst of season three.

The still look good and the soles are in good shape and they have been mostly mated to race face atlas pedals.

I have ridden and hiked in them for as much as 5 hours with no issues.


----------



## drog (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a few rides on Shimano ME7s and I am really liking them. They fit nice for my wider feet. Don't have huge rides on them yet but I think they will be good for hike a bike


----------



## evildos (Aug 17, 2015)

I wish we could find more shoes for flat pedals with boa laces.
I've been addicted to this **** ever since I had my first pair of shoes with boa


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

evildos said:


> I wish we could find more shoes for flat pedals with boa laces.
> I've been addicted to this **** ever since I had my first pair of shoes with boa


See: https://www.pearlizumi.com/US/en/shop/men/cycling-shoes/mountain/x-alp_launch/p/15192101#


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

kapusta said:


> The Northwave Clan looks really promising, but I am a size 42-ish, and everyone in the US seems to be out of sizes 41, 42, and 43.
> 
> I'll look into the free rider pro.


All sizes at BC.COM

https://www.backcountry.com/northwa...6bm9ydGh3YXZlIGNsYW46MToxOm5vcnRod2F2ZSBjbGFu

Jenson has size 40-41

The Freerider Pro is not in the same ballpark as the Clan: not as stiff, not as comfortable, not as breathable, not as durable, and not as grippy for hiking.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

My wife has last year's shoe, they are not stiff enough for hiking and bikepacking use.

I suspect they didn't make them stiffer, kinda how flat shoes roll, most are soft.



GRAVELBIKE said:


> See: https://www.pearlizumi.com/US/en/shop/men/cycling-shoes/mountain/x-alp_launch/p/15192101#


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> All sizes at BC.COM
> 
> https://www.backcountry.com/northwa...6bm9ydGh3YXZlIGNsYW46MToxOm5vcnRod2F2ZSBjbGFu
> 
> ...


Well that's crazy (in a good way)... Backcountry was out just two days ago. That is where I got the Impact Pros from. I decided to return them after trying them on, and was disappointed there were no Clans. I order a lot from those guys.

Thank you for giving me the heads up! I just ordered them in 42.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks for the info, all.

I ended up trying a few shoes in a few sizes: 
Five Ten Impact Pro
Northwave Clan
Ride Concepts Hellion (men's and women's versions... I sometimes fit women's sizes better, and these don't look girly)

Just trying them on and feeling the stiffness and fit, I loved the Clans. The problem is that I have some doubts about the sole construction working with the orthotic lift I need in one shoe.

I also liked the Hellion, and I will likely go with that for a few reasons:
1- It looks like I can get it lifted more easily.
2- Since I spend a lot on the lift work, I need a shoe to last. All the reviews I read indicated that while the sole on the Hellion was not the grippiest out there, it did seem to hold up very well over time.
3- I used to live right outside Truckee, so I've got a soft spot for the company

Interesting note regarding the Men's vs Women's Hellions. The Men's version has a MUCH stiffer sole. I guess they figure women are lighter? The Women's 10 fit me perfectly, but I want the stiffer sole. Men's 9 seems just a hair big, so I am going to need to try a men's 8.5 (they do half sizes, now)

Can't wait to get the ortho work done on these and try them out.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

The Hellion, like all RC shoes, have gender specific lasts and stiffness ratings. So yes, the women's shoes are slightly less stiff. 

Try the 8.5 men's, it just might be the ticket.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a pair of RC Hellions which I really like, but after a season of regular use they have softened considerably, now they are too soft to provide adequate arch support.

All shoes soften up, even the Clans have gotten softer, but in the case of a really stiff shoe like the Clan, my broken in Clan are now as stiff as the Hellions were when new.



kapusta said:


> Thanks for the info, all.
> 
> I ended up trying a few shoes in a few sizes:
> Five Ten Impact Pro
> ...


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

*Update*

So, I went with the Hellions. Got the lift put on the left shoe and have a few rides on them on the gravel bike, the fat bike, and the FS trail bike.

First the good: these are my first real flat pedal specific shoes. Wow, the difference in control and connected-ness compared to anything else I have tried is huge. This has been a real eye opener for me. I feel like for the first time I "get" flats. Cornering and pumping with these is a very different experience. I love it.

OTOH, I doubt this experience is unique to these particular shoes.

The Bad: Too soft. After an hour or so, the middle of my foot aches. I am using large pedals (Chromag Synth on one bike and TMACs on the other). I am surprised that these are considered to be on the stiff side. These are in the ballpark of some sneakers I have, and are noticeably more flexible in the midsole than the trail hiking shoes I've been using previously.

I am going to stick with the hiking shoes for the gravel bike, not sure the direction I will go with the MTBs. For now, longer rides will be with the hiking shoes or clip-less. I'll try the Hellions on shorter rides and see if I get used to them, but I kind of doubt it.

I am thinking I should had gone with the Clans.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I have done a couple of short rides with the Clans, and grip/stiffness are excellent. Will be curious to see if overall pedal-feel improves as they break in.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 9, 2011)

evildos said:


> I wish we could find more shoes for flat pedals with boa laces.
> I've been addicted to this **** ever since I had my first pair of shoes with boa


I kind of feel like I might only ever wear shoes with Boa dials if they made them for more applications! I definitely dig them.

I use the PI X-Alp Gravel for commuting with some Crank Brothers Mallet pedals. One dial for the entire shoe, pretty awesome if ya ask me.

Good thread. I come from a road and CX background and have been riding mtb for about a year. Run CB clipless Candy pedals (with various shoes) just because I'm so used to clipless. A buddy who rides a ton says I need to go with some flat pedals/shoes, so I'm tempted to try it.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> I have done a couple of short rides with the Clans, and grip/stiffness are excellent. Will be curious to see if overall pedal-feel improves as they break in.


They don't really soften.


----------

